# Gravely Identification



## ddauto

Hello, I purchased and old gravely walk behind that was listed as a 5665 pro. I have no idea what it really is and the only tag left is a serial number tag. It has a 12 hp kohler engine and brake steering. The serial # is 00578150. Wondering if anyone had any information how I can identify this tractor in order to attempt a restoration.


----------



## wjjones

Can you post a picture of it?


----------



## wjjones

Is this like yours? 

http://nashville.craigslist.org/grd/4667472956.html


----------



## ddauto

*Picture close*

The picture looks like the unit except there is a third handle that operates the brakes on the wheels. I was told it was a steering brake but other than that units look the same. Thanks for taking the time to help


----------



## Beaner2u

For service manuals check here,

http://gravelytractorclub.org/index.php/resources/manuals/95-walk-behind-tractors


Here is a guide to help you date your tractor. The numbers on the engine are not the tractor serial numbers. Your tractor number I believe is on top of the dash panel.


----------



## ddauto

Thanks for the information. The serial # I was using was from a plate on the upper dash panel. The model number plate was missing. It seems to be a 1985 model 5665 professional. Thanks for your help, now wish me luck on finding a car pusher attachment and getting this thing restored.
Dave


----------



## Beaner2u

Is this what you are looking for?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gravely-Pro...138?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27eddd59a2

Roger,


----------



## ddauto

*Almost....*

I saw that one and got pretty excited but it does not look like it would fit with this "quick Hitch". The original gravely one was a kit including rear wheel and extension to get pusher up and away. Thanks so much for looking I really appreciate it. Ive been looking for months since I bought this thing. Funny at the auction I bought it at everybody knew someone who had a "pusher" but alas none found. I am debating whether to start repairing this 5665. I guess I should just make something.


----------



## Beaner2u

Dave,

Just so that you know, if all you wish to use your 5000 series tractor for is a car pusher, then you can unbolt your quick hitch and bolt on the car pusher.

The car pusher should have a small stud or bolt to hold the long pinion shaft in place.

You have to be careful when you remove the quick hitch, if you tip the tractor forward, the five quarts of oil in the chassis will start pouring out. Changing oil in the chassis is not a bad idea, some owners never changed that oil, five quarts of good 30w oil.

Roger,


----------

